# One AKC show question



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

lets say that there are 6 bitches and 6 males entered.

Does the judge always have to pick a BOB and BOS ?

What if he does not like any of the 12 dogs that much can he just send them packing or does he always have to pick a BOB or BOS?


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*The judge can pass them all*

and does not have give any of them the win. Although with that many, it's not likely.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Theoretically a judge can withhold placement on a dog if he deems him to be lacking in merit. This rarely happens in practice, although I seem to recall one of the Colorado people noting that it happened recently in another breed. I would say it is more likely to happen when you have very small entries and/or entries where it is apparent that an owner or handler has "packed" the entry with unworthy dogs to build points. But it is rare because it can make the judge very unpopular, and he won't be invited back.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, I was just thinking because here you get a ranking on your dog.
Excellent, Very Good, Good, Sufficient and so on.

You can have a excellent dog but not get anything else


----------

